
Show HN: GodList, Get hired as a Team - soheil
https://godlist.co/
======
AdamSC1
Clearly this is a bootstrapped project but to get initial traction you are
going to need to add some more info.

1) Consider explaining your process. Once you know the team how do you pitch
them who do you approach. Are you only looking for engineers? What's your fee
and who pays it?

2) Do you have any companies that have expressed early interest in this
platform? See if you can get their permission to show up as 'beta partners'
with a logo on your splash page for social proof.

3) Explain the constraints. Are we expected to be hired as a team of
contractors, or all as employees?

4) For companies: let us know what value this adds, what fees we pay and how
you screen the candidate quality. Also let us know how you bridge risk. What
happens if I have a great team with one bad employee and I left him go, am I
losing that team?

5) About page. No one wants to give their information out to a webpage that
doesn't tell me who is running it. Let me know who you are and what your
experience is in this industry. If you don't have any that's fine, explain why
you see this as a problem and why you can fix it.

6) Godlist seems like an odd name, your idea of a-team is better, but right
now your site has both names. Stick with a coherent messaging.

7) Be transparent, tell us how many companies/teams you work with and how many
you place. If the answer right now is 0 that's ok but be transparent. If you
are not showing it because its 0 everyone is aware of that anyway and it
lowers the sites trust.

Interesting concept and good luck with it, I think you can add some value to
the industry as teams that already know they work well together can come in
and be handed specific projects and hit the ground running. You should make
your messaging clear that it's not 'get you and your friends hired' but rather
a concept to bring efficient and complimentary teams into the workplace for
specific project capacity. This is a pitch that refines the type of teams that
should apply and makes a clear value add proposition to the businesses that
you want to work with (and I assume take a finders fee for).

------
jasonpeacock
Nowhere does the website explain what it is/does?

At list this page scrolls:
[http://adventurega.me/bootstrap](http://adventurega.me/bootstrap)

~~~
soheil
You create a team of people you want to work with, we find companies that are
willing to hire you as a team based on the team's skills and experience.

~~~
jasonpeacock
These are people I already know? Or others on the site who are interested in
forming a team?

What if my team is too large/small to be hired? How do we know what kind of
teams the company is working for?

Can I be part of many teams?

Do my team members all have to be real, or can I wear multiple hats?

This is contract work? Remote working?

What's your cut - companies pay for access to the list of teams?

Do teams/members get ratings & reviews? If my team sucks, can we just change
our name and find another sucker?

You really need a better website that explains how this works and why I would
join...or why/how my company would use it.

I don't see any portals for companies/individuals to actually find and hire
teams?

------
pbarnes_1
"God" in a company name isn't a good idea.

~~~
soheil
We're thinking about changing the name to a-team

~~~
brianwawok
Who gets to be Mr. T?

------
freethrow
I think a good idea might be to have a test:test account available for anyone
in order to assess the platform first. In the same time start redesigning...
EVERYTHING :)

